# Lizards Vital Signs



## OzGrant (Aug 2, 2010)

G'Day,
Am doing a assignment on lizards, and trying to find their vital signs.
e.g. Normal body temperature range, pulse rate and respiration rate.
Have googled etc and found nothing. Can someone point me to a site where I could research this data.
Tks


----------



## jordo (Aug 2, 2010)

Reptile physiology would vary pretty significantly between species so I can't imagine you'll have much luck finding any useful info. I've done some temperature work on Bynoe's geckoes so I'll see if I can dig up the results for you.


----------

